# AGP-Grafikkarte gesucht



## scwi (26. Juli 2006)

Ich stecke derzeit bei der Suche nach einer "relativ guten" AGP Grafikkarte fest. Ich habe ein 350W Netzteil, 2 Festplatten und 2 Brenner, Board Asus P800se. Derzeit befindet sich in meinem System eine Sapphire 6800 Pro 256Mb Grafikkarte. Nur genügt die nun offensichtlich bei meinem neuen Speil Oblivion nur mehr bedingt. 
Welche Grafikkarte würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich habe nur sehr wenige brauchbare Tipps bzw. Test gefunden, da die meisten auf PCI Systemen getestet wurden. Zudem kommt wohl ein Geforce 7800er Modell wg. seines hohen Stromverbrauches wohl nicht in Frage. Bei ATI war ich mir nicht sicher, was nun die bessere wahl ist x800, x850 oder x1600

Habe mir mal die Gainward Bliss 6800GS AGP 512 MB in die nähere Betrachtung gezogen. Taugt die was, oder würdet ihr eine andere empfehlen?

Ich game nur hie und da, aber dann sollte es schon ohne großes Ruckeln abgehen. Ein Umstieg auf PCI-Express kommt für mich dzt noch nicht in Frage.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Danke


----------



## ppb (27. Juli 2006)

Hi SCWi

Ich besitze ebenfalls noch AGP. Ich wollte auch noch nicht ganz umsteigen, also habe ich mir eine GF 7800 GS von XFX gekauft (XFX 7800GS-Extreme). Die Leistung ist beeindrucken. Mit der kannst Du Oblivion auf 1600x1200 mit maximalen Details zocken.

Gainward hat glaube ich auch eine GF 7900 GT für AGP. Aber die ist etwas teuer. Ich kann dir die XFX 7800 GS-Extreme auf jedenfall empfehlen. In der Schweiz kostet sie noch CHF 449.9.-.  Da sie ab Werk übertaktet ist, ist das Preis-Leistung verhältnis hervoragend. 

Gruss PPB


----------



## scwi (28. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Antwort. Aber ich denke, ich werde mit dem Vorgängermodell auch zufrieden sein müssen. Der Preisunterschied von fast 200 Euro ist es mir nicht Wert. Sollte der delta Preis unter 100 runtergehen, werde ich mir die 7800er noch einmal überlegen. 

Wie sieht es denn bei der Karte mit einem Texturflimmern aus? Habe einige Berichte gelesen, dass diese Geforce lästig flimmert. Stimmt das?

Jedoch hatte ich mit einer Leihgrafikkarte von einem Freund (da alte nun endgültig hinüber) sein anderes Problem: Zu wenig Power. Habe seit Gestern ein neuen Netzteil mit 500W und einem 12 cm Lüfter. Sehr leise. Aber dafür alarmiert nun ständig mein Temperaturwarner. Prozessor hat 80°, das MB 60°. Eindeutig zuviel. Obwohl ich 3 Lüfter und einen guten Prozessorkühler habe. 
Nun wird wohl ein neues Gehäuse fällig werden. Möglichst mit einem 25cm Kühler.
Muss aber da eh noch anfragen, ob das Gehäuse wer hat.


----------



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

Bei ebay gibt es jede menge... http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=AGP+Grafikkarte&category0=


----------

